# Memorable Movie Quotes



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Arrived in the workshop early this morning to do some more work on an Estoril Blue M3. For some reason, a movie quote came into my head!! I'm sure you know the film!

-------------------------









Do you smell that? .....(Yeah!)..... 3M son. Nothing else in the world smells like that.

I love the smell of 3M in the morning.

You know, one time we had a BMW polished, for 12 hours. When it was all over, I walked up. We didn't find one of 'em, not one stinkin' dink Swirl-Mark. The smell, you know that gasoline smell, the whole car...... Smelled like Victory!

----------------------

Who else has good detailing movie quotes... whether exact or not!!!

LOL!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love the smell of BTBM in the morning:lol:


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd buy that for a dollar.....


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

"Your treading on thin f*****g ice my pedigree chum, and im gonna be under it when it breaks! Now, F**K OFF!!!!!!!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

"Nobody puts DODOJuice in a corner."

"I bet you can squeal like a pig, Markéta"

"Want to know how I got these swirls? My father was a drinker and a fiend. And one night, he goes off crazier than usual with his flexi blade. Mommy gets the kitchen dodo lime prime lite to defend herself. He doesn't like that. Not one bit. So, me watching, he takes the flexi blade to her, laughing while he does it. He turns to me, and he says: 'Why so swirlious?' He comes at me with the flexi blade - 'Why so swirlious?!' He sticks the flexi blade in my mouth. 'Let's put a scratch on that face!' And why so swirlious?"

The Dark Knight


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Needs a clean said:


> "Your treading on thin f*****g ice my pedigree chum, and im gonna be under it when it breaks! Now, F**K OFF!!!!!!!


+1 :thumb: :thumb: Classic! :lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

20RSport said:


> "Nobody puts DODOJuice in a corner."
> 
> "I bet you can squeal like a pig, Markéta"
> 
> ...


:lol::lol:

Brilliant!

Imagine Clark standing over his new apprentice looking at a car

"You're only supposed to polish the bloody swirls out!"


----------



## Dan Gull (Jul 24, 2009)

"I'm gonna make these holograms - disappear. TADA - look, they're gone, they're gone"

"Your paint's death was not your fault - it was the polish supermarket wash crew you used last week"

"Look around you, you'll see Polished Biss, Midland Detail and Miracle Detail. Now I wouldn't have a second's hesitation using a chamois leather right here, right now - not that's power you can't buy!"

Sorry, a few more Batman/Dark Knight examples, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

"its not how you stand by your car, its how you WAX your car, you gotta' learn that....."

AKA - "its not how you stand by your car, its how you RACE your car, you gotta' learn that....." from the first fast and the furious :lol:


----------



## Dan Gull (Jul 24, 2009)

l like it :lol:

"This car will obliterate all, after you put about 5 coats of Supernatural on it"


----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

Class :lol:

TORETTO! TORETTO! Detailing World came into my house, detailed my whole family because somebody narc'd me out! And you know what? IT WAS YOU! 

AKA - TORETTO! TORETTO! SWAT came into my house, disrespected my whole family because somebody narc'd me out! And you know what? IT WAS YOU!


----------



## Dan Gull (Jul 24, 2009)

"Amateurs don't use a rotary!"


----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

I live my life a 'detail' at a time. Nothing else matters: not the mortgage, not the store, not my team and all their bull***t. For those few hours or more, I'm free.

Sorry for all the Fast and the furious quotes.....

Your only supposed to "wax" the bloody doors off!


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

A follow on from the OP

Charlie don't Detail!


There's no place like DW, There's no place like DW

I know what you're thinking, punk. You're thinking, did he use 2000 or 3000 grit? Well to tell you the truth, I forgot myself in all this excitement. But being as this is a 9227CB Makita, the most powerful Rotary in the world and will blow your clear coat clean off, you've got to ask yourself a question: do I feel lucky? Well do ya, punk?

supernaturalcalifragilisticexpialiDODO

You need to use a sponge and fairy liquid... Surely you can't be serious, I am serious.. and don't call me Shirley


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

How about a Schwarzenegger quote?

_"I need your clothes, your boots, and your rotary polisher.."_


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Scotch said:


> supernaturalcalifragilisticexpialiDODO


 :lol::lol: I somehow think this will end up as a product name in the near future!


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> :lol::lol: I somehow think this will end up as a product name in the near future!


Hate to see the size of the product to get that sticker on:doublesho


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

The obvious one

"wan on wax off"


----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

Mr GPM said:


> How about a Schwarzenegger quote?
> 
> _"I need your clothes, your boots, and your rotary polisher.."_


Thats the best so far, I can just imagine Arnie saying that! :lol:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Scarface, talking to a car...

*Say hello to my little friend*


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

LMFAO.... Some great ones there!!

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

"Brick where did you get a bottle of Z8?"
"I don't know"

(anchorman :lol


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

"Brick where did you get a hand grenade?"
"I dont know"

Anchorman


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Look a post above.. :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I've managed to use a couple of Predator ones at work this week, when they were taking the pi$$ out of me for having a Protien shake I used the 'You're all a bunch of slack jawed f**gots' line.

Then after cutting myself and bleeding everywhere and carrying on with work the boss pointed out I was leaking, so I replied 'I don't have time to bleed' and carried on :lol::lol:

I also used 'thats about as useful as c*** flavoured lollypops' when someone suggested something rubbish.


----------

